# Beretta 81 magazine springs



## Scaatylobo (Jan 9, 2020)

Just picked up 2 older {likely police ] model 81’s and they seem to have an issue with first round feeding
I am guessing its the springs that look sad & old.
Both guns were cleaned well and lubed and both had the same fail to feed.
Thanks for any help.
I did look for springs with no luck.
New here and love the sleek design of these 2 old beauty’s.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Classic firearms has spare mags for sale. Buy quick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Failure to feed is most often the fault of the magazine's feed lips.
Before you do anything else, try a brand-new magazine made by a reputable manufacturer.
.


----------



## Scaatylobo (Jan 9, 2020)

Problem is = my 'nanny state' wont allow the normal 12 round mag's in.
I am allowed due to being LEO [ retired & HR218 qual'ed ].
Too bad the companys will not honor the law that 'allows' me to own such.
Including Classic Firearms,their 'opinion' matters more than the law ?.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you using modified magazines?
Your last statement sounds like it contradicts the problem,,,,, are you using the original mags? What's the capacity of original mags? 
Are you using mags other then the stock mags ? 
Maybe I'm not receiving the issue correctly?


----------



## Scaatylobo (Jan 9, 2020)

My present magazines are the 12 rounders.
But after taking them apart ,found to be dirty with thin and slightly corroded springs.
I do have 2 NY compliant mag's that I have to try as that is my last option as of now.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Scaatylobo said:


> My present magazines are the 12 rounders.
> But after taking them apart ,found to be dirty with thin and slightly corroded springs.
> I do have 2 NY compliant mag's that I have to try as that is my last option as of now.
> Sorry for the confusion.


Gotcha, the 12 round mags are failing.

Maybe send the old spring in, call first , sure they'll find a match.

https://www.brownells.com/magazines/handgun-magazines/magazine-parts/magazine-springs/index.htm

Good luck.  With the ny compliant mags


----------



## gary442 (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a Beretta 84 in .380. Of the three magazines the 2 aftermarket work ok but the new factory OEM keeps jamming. I guess it's part of owning something Italian. Otherwise, love the gun.


----------

